# Strano errore di gnome-shell

## VeLuca93

Salve a tutti!

Da quando ho aggiornato a gnome 3.6.1 (overlay gnome), gnome-shell crasha con questo errore:

```
Avviso del window manager: Log level 6: The program 'gnome-shell' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.

  (Details: serial 506 error_code 1 request_code 137 minor_code 31)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the GDK_SYNCHRONIZE environment

   variable to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

```
xdpyinfo -queryExt | grep opcode | grep 137

    XFIXES  (opcode: 137, base event: 86, base error: 138)
```

Ora, XFIXES non ha e non ha mai avuto un'operazione con minor opcode 31, in compenso nell'estensione GLX il minor opcode 31 corrisponde a X_GLXCreateWindow, ciò mi fa pensare che gnome-shell si "confonda" tra le due estensioni .. Secondo voi è possibile?

----------

